# Au Sable River Atlantic Salmon



## MichiganStreamside

35,000 Atlantic Salmon are going in at the Whirlpool landing on the Au Sable River Monday April 14th at 1pm. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## herb09

Good day for the river.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AustinT

Any knowledge to the size of the fish being planted... Hopefully they arnt fair game for gulls and cormorants.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

AustinT said:


> Any knowledge to the size of the fish being planted... Hopefully they arnt fair game for gulls and cormorants.


Not sure on size of this years Atlantics but will see them tomorrow. There are stocked steelhead in the river right now and cormorats have not shown up yet in the Au Sable. If they do USDA Wildlife Service hopefully will come kill them like they have the last few years. Been told that the Atlantic Salmon do move out quickly and like to head to deeper water once they hit the mouth which is one of the reason they are ideal for Lake Huron.


----------



## Kisutch

This program will be an utter failure. Many times these fish have been introduced in the lower lakes and nothing to show. The canadians on the north shore of lake ontario have spent years trying to get fishable numbers in their tributaries. It has been a waste of money, hatchery space, and thousands of man hours. The steelhead is much better suited to fill this hole the king colapse has left behind. That taj majal of tarp at the Platte River Hatchery sure had me scrathing my head. Dr. Tanner must be throwing up somewhere.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Kisutch said:


> This program will be an utter failure. Many times these fish have been introduced in the lower lakes and nothing to show. The canadians on the north shore of lake ontario have spent years trying to get fishable numbers in their tributaries. It has been a waste of money, hatchery space, and thousands of man hours. The steelhead is much better suited to fill this hole the king colapse has left behind. That taj majal of tarp at the Platte River Hatchery sure had me scrathing my head. Dr. Tanner must be throwing up somewhere.


It sure does not hurt to give in it a try for the Au Sable River and Lake Huron. Beats stocking Chinooks and hoping that starts working again in this area!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

MichiganStreamside said:


> It sure does not hurt to give in it a try for the Au Sable River and Lake Huron. Beats stocking Chinooks and hoping that starts working again in this area!


I second that Kelly...

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Davelobi

MichiganStreamside said:


> 35,000 Atlantic Salmon are going in at the Whirlpool landing on the Au Sable River Monday April 14th at 1pm. Can't wait to see them!




Are you going to be there (or anyone else) for the dump? Pics and/or video would be cool to see. Can you verify size?


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Davelobi said:


> Are you going to be there (or anyone else) for the dump? Pics and/or video would be cool to see. Can you verify size?


Just got email from Platte River hatchery guy and they are not going to bring the Atlantic Salmon to the Au Sable today due to flood waters. Will post new date when they come up with new plan. I sure hope to see them go in. I did last year and they were very health looking salmon. I do have some pics of them and they were about 7". Have seen some pics of those fin clipped Atlantics caught in Lake Huron this winter thru ice and they were 18" already!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Great to hear, hope its a continued thing



Kisutch said:


> This program will be an utter failure. Many times these fish have been introduced in the lower lakes and nothing to show. The canadians on the north shore of lake ontario have spent years trying to get fishable numbers in their tributaries. It has been a waste of money, hatchery space, and thousands of man hours. The steelhead is much better suited to fill this hole the king colapse has left behind. That taj majal of tarp at the Platte River Hatchery sure had me scrathing my head. Dr. Tanner must be throwing up somewhere.


The Atlantics they're stocking now, aren't the same strains as they've tried years ago. They seem to have it figured out up at the Soo where most of them come from. I also don't believe they are trying to make a atlantic salmon river fishery, but we will see. They will make a good lake fishery if it works since they are more opportunistic feeders like steelhead.


----------



## fishagain

They run up the Cheboygan these are just wild strays from the LSSU plants. Au Sable plant WILL work.:fish2: Great day for the river!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

A lot has been learned about atlantic salmon planting programs over the years. It's good to hear that they are stepping up this program and also good news that the DNR is waiting on the planting date until conditions are right. The old DNR would have just showed up and dumped them into the flood waters. Now they seem to be more consensus about stocking timing. It would be great if this program succeeds making Lake Huron a world class atlantic salmon fishery. They are fun to catch and very good eating too.


----------



## Robert Holmes

They will hold in the AuSable all summer long and you will be able to catch them on the breakwall as well. Just do not expect to catch a limit every time that you go out. You will catch one or two and be happy with that. I just wish that the DNR would get off from their *** and plant something in the UP for all of the fish that they are taking out of here. The whole eastern UP only gets about 50,000 steelhead per year. The barter system is not working here. If the DNR mixed Skamania with the atlantics the Au Sable would be great fishing all summer.


----------



## Robert Holmes

AustinT said:


> Any knowledge to the size of the fish being planted... Hopefully they arnt fair game for gulls and cormorants.


 I think that they are in the 5-6 inch range, they will disperse pretty fast and they survive pretty good.


----------



## wyandot

Kisutch said:


> This program will be an utter failure. Many times these fish have been introduced in the lower lakes and nothing to show. The canadians on the north shore of lake ontario have spent years trying to get fishable numbers in their tributaries. It has been a waste of money, hatchery space, and thousands of man hours. The steelhead is much better suited to fill this hole the king colapse has left behind. That taj majal of tarp at the Platte River Hatchery sure had me scrathing my head. Dr. Tanner must be throwing up somewhere.


They seem to do quite well in northern Lake Huron. Worth the effort in my opinion.


----------



## wyandot

Robert Holmes said:


> They will hold in the AuSable all summer long and you will be able to catch them on the breakwall as well. Just do not expect to catch a limit every time that you go out. You will catch one or two and be happy with that. I just wish that the DNR would get off from their *** and plant something in the UP for all of the fish that they are taking out of here. The whole eastern UP only gets about 50,000 steelhead per year. The barter system is not working here. If the DNR mixed Skamania with the atlantics the Au Sable would be great fishing all summer.


Not bitchin' here, but Cheboygan and Emmet counties get less than the eastern U.P. I am curious, what fish are the DNR taking out of the E U.P.?


----------



## Huntmich

MichiganStreamside said:


> Not sure on size of this years Atlantics but will see them tomorrow. There are stocked steelhead in the river right now and cormorats have not shown up yet in the Au Sable. If they do USDA Wildlife Service hopefully will come kill them like they have the last few years. Been told that the Atlantic Salmon do move out quickly and like to head to deeper water once they hit the mouth which is one of the reason they are ideal for Lake Huron.


Cormarats are around up here. Not sure how many but I have seen a few flying around in the last week or so


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Huntmich said:


> Cormarats are around up here. Not sure how many but I have seen a few flying around in the last week or so
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Saw about 15 cormarats in the gasline below Rea Rd today and yes they are coming. Atlantic Salmon stocking is scheduled for Monday April 21st now. Pushed back due to the high water.


----------



## tcriver

MichiganStreamside said:


> Saw about 15 cormarats in the gasline below Rea Rd today and yes they are coming. Atlantic Salmon stocking is scheduled for Monday April 21st now. Pushed back due to the high water.


Why does the DNR continue to feed those flying scavengers,They should be eliminate before we pay for fish being planted anywhere


----------



## saltydawg

I was there at one o'clock on monday, what time on April 21?


----------



## MichiganStreamside

tcriver said:


> Why does the DNR continue to feed those flying scavengers,They should be eliminate before we pay for fish being planted anywhere


I sure agree with you!! If I had my way I would eliminate that bird from the Great Lakes! But USDA Wildlife services has done an excellent job on the Au Sable River the last couple years. They have stepped up and come in when the problem has gotten bad and removed these birds. I sure think the same will happen this year!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

saltydawg said:


> I was there at one o'clock on monday, what time on April 21?


I think 1pm is what they are planning on. I will post any info that our DNR will give to me!


----------



## walleyeman2006

I know that the numbers of Atlantic's in the spring have been on the rise...I've seen a limit or two even.
..standard pier rigs with large shiners and smelt imitators been the ticket 

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MichiganStreamside

walleyeman2006 said:


> I know that the numbers of Atlantic's in the spring have been on the rise...I've seen a limit or two even.
> ..standard pier rigs with large shiners and smelt imitators been the ticket
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yessss! That is what is cool about new stocking in the Au Sable for this region of Lake Huron. More are showing up in the spring and they have never been stocked here till last year. Should only get better now the next couple years!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

wyandot said:


> Not bitchin' here, but Cheboygan and Emmet counties get less than the eastern U.P. I am curious, what fish are the DNR taking out of the E U.P.?


That's because Petoskey hates fisherman and wants every single natural resource in that town to be for tourists and tourists only. The slobs that jerk off the bridge sure don't help our image though. 

The DNR has been told no to any excess plants they've had. Not sure how a town can tell the DNR what to plant on a river they have zero rights collectively. Thank God for solid natural recruitment!


----------



## fishagain

ausable_steelhead said:


> That's because Petoskey hates fisherman and wants every single natural resource in that town to be for tourists and tourists only. The slobs that jerk off the bridge sure don't help our image though.
> 
> The DNR has been told no to any excess plants they've had. Not sure how a town can tell the DNR what to plant on a river they have zero rights collectively. Thank God for solid natural recruitment!


I lived in Cheboygan for 3 years and fished Petoskey spring and fall. Town is definitely designed for 'pretty people only'!:fish2:


----------



## Robert Holmes

wyandot said:


> Not bitchin' here, but Cheboygan and Emmet counties get less than the eastern U.P. I am curious, what fish are the DNR taking out of the E U.P.?


Tribal, State, Federal, and LSSU I believe that there is about a dozen hatcheries in the UP. If they planted just 25% of the fish that are reared in the UP back into UP waters I would not complain a bit. I would not complain if they planted them in Cheboygan or Emmet Counties. I find it hard to believe that the DNR takes into consideration that people in the UP and NLP buy fishing licenses too.


----------



## Robert Holmes

ausable_steelhead said:


> That's because Petoskey hates fisherman and wants every single natural resource in that town to be for tourists and tourists only. The slobs that jerk off the bridge sure don't help our image though.
> 
> The DNR has been told no to any excess plants they've had. Not sure how a town can tell the DNR what to plant on a river they have zero rights collectively. Thank God for solid natural recruitment!


The DNR does not have to plant the fish in Petoskey ( I know that they are snobs there and hate the fishermen). They do not take into consideration that they would not have half of what they have on the waterfront if it was not for the generosity of the DNR and sportsmen. The DNR can plant the fish in Mackinaw City, Harbor Springs, or Charlevoix and some will migrate to Petoskey. I do know that the businesses love it when fishermen spend their money there. Cheboygan on the other hand loves the fishermen and is rewarded for it. Too many PETA people in Petoskey just fish off from the break wall and you will get to meet them.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Robert Holmes said:


> The DNR does not have to plant the fish in Petoskey ( I know that they are snobs there and hate the fishermen). They do not take into consideration that they would not have half of what they have on the waterfront if it was not for the generosity of the DNR and sportsmen. The DNR can plant the fish in Mackinaw City, Harbor Springs, or Charlevoix and some will migrate to Petoskey. I do know that the businesses love it when fishermen spend their money there. Cheboygan on the other hand loves the fishermen and is rewarded for it. Too many PETA people in Petoskey *just fish off from the break wall and you will get to meet them*.


That's when you pull out the little grill and get the stuffed squirrel going and offer a venison stick as an appetiser:yikes::lol: Tell them how tender it is since it was just a young yearling that you couldn't resist:evilsmile


----------



## Robert Holmes

:lol: Good one Ralph.... I just show them the 10 pound Skamania that I have on the stringer. They always ask "are you going to eat that fish"? My reply is always "sure I am, right next to the deer heart, mashed potatoes, and gravy". It is a trip to fish on the break wall on a summer day...everyone that walks by is a PETA. The fun never ends in northern Michigan.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Robert Holmes said:


> :lol: Good one Ralph.... I just show them the 10 pound Skamania that I have on the stringer. They always ask "are you going to eat that fish"? My reply is always "sure I am, right next to the deer heart, mashed potatoes, and gravy". It is a trip to fish on the break wall on a summer day...everyone that walks by is a PETA. The fun never ends in northern Michigan.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Yeah, it's got its good and bad. I like the area and have plenty of fun fishing around here. I just think they could really have something if the DNR was allowed to make it happen. Fishing can be pretty good still at times, so I'm not gonna get too upset. I'll be on the wall Saturday...


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

I fished Petoskey last summer. Had a few ignorant people asking me what I was fishing for, why was my rod so long blah blah blah, I will be fishing elsewhere on my summer vacation week.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> I fished Petoskey last summer. Had a few ignorant people asking me what I was fishing for, why was my rod so long blah blah blah, I will be fishing elsewhere on my summer vacation week.


Tell them your rod is long so when they turn around you can.....never mind, I'll be nice:evilsmile


----------



## Robert Holmes

ausable_steelhead said:


> Yeah, it's got its good and bad. I like the area and have plenty of fun fishing around here. I just think they could really have something if the DNR was allowed to make it happen. Fishing can be pretty good still at times, so I'm not gonna get too upset. I'll be on the wall Saturday...


The DNR could make fishing better in a lot of places but they are like robots they load the trucks up and drive them to the SWLP. They throw all of the fish that we all pay for into the Muskegon River and drive away. I have been trying for 15 years to get them plant a few more fish in a couple of spots and all I ever get is rejection.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Robert Holmes said:


> The DNR could make fishing better in a lot of places but they are like robots they load the trucks up and drive them to the SWLP. They throw all of the fish that we all pay for into the Muskegon River and drive away. I have been trying for 15 years to get them plant a few more fish in a couple of spots and all I ever get is rejection.


Lots of bait in the Soo, don't know why they stopped the king plants there. Was my favorite place to go and away from the crowds.....well some what:lol: The salmon slam used to bring lots of revenue to the area, but I guess they get enough from the casino goers now. Unless they're trying to keep the competition down with the Atlantics?


----------



## Robert Holmes

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> I fished Petoskey last summer. Had a few ignorant people asking me what I was fishing for, why was my rod so long blah blah blah, I will be fishing elsewhere on my summer vacation week.


You have to love it when you park by the wall and the tourists are feeding the seagulls all around your car. Maybe they own a car wash who knows.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Ralph Smith said:


> Lots of bait in the Soo, don't know why they stopped the king plants there. Was my favorite place to go and away from the crowds.....well some what:lol: The salmon slam used to bring lots of revenue to the area, but I guess they get enough from the casino goers now. Unless they're trying to keep the competition down with the Atlantics?


That is something to do with the tribal consent decree. they plant the kings that they used to plant in the Sault off from Nunns Creek. I think that it gets about 250,000. The Atlantics prefer the water temps a little warmer than the kings so not many kings go up to the Sault. The combo Kings, Atlantics, Coho, Steelhead, Lake Trout, and Splake offers many interesting fishing trips in the summer. It is like going to the fish buffet.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Huntmich said:


> Cormarats are around up here. Not sure how many but I have seen a few flying around in the last week or so
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There 25 less Cormarats in the Au Sable River now. USDA Wildlife Services re located them from river to a trash can where they belong!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

MichiganStreamside said:


> There 25 less Cormarats in the Au Sable River now. USDA Wildlife Services re located them from river to a trash can where they belong!


LMAO...you just love seeing those rats a floatin', huh Kelly?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

ausable_steelhead said:


> LMAO...you just love seeing those rats a floatin', huh Kelly?


X2.

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## fishagain

MichiganStreamside said:


> There 25 less Cormarats in the Au Sable River now. USDA Wildlife Services re located them from river to a trash can where they belong!


Are they jump or pass shooting?


----------



## MichiganStreamside

ausable_steelhead said:


> LMAO...you just love seeing those rats a floatin', huh Kelly?


There cleaning up the trash before the Atlantics come on Monday!


----------



## herb09

It was nice to see them respond so quickly. Adds a little excitement to the fishing.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes

MichiganStreamside said:


> There 25 less Cormarats in the Au Sable River now. USDA Wildlife Services re located them from river to a trash can where they belong!


They are in loads of trouble if they come to the UP legal or not the locals that live on the lakes up here shoot them all of the time. I have seen flocks of them up here so large that they turn daylight into night. The feds wanted them protected and the locals just laughed at them. There are still loads of them up here and they still get shot by the locals. The fishing has improved a lot since they have been thinned out. I would say this is a case of where poaching should be looked at differently
If I was a CO I would never write a ticket to someone who shot a water rat.


----------



## Fishndude

Robert Holmes said:


> They are in loads of trouble if they come to the UP legal or not the locals that live on the lakes up here shoot them all of the time. I have seen flocks of them up here so large that they turn daylight into night. The feds wanted them protected and the locals just laughed at them. There are still loads of them up here and they still get shot by the locals. The fishing has improved a lot since they have been thinned out. I would say this is a case of where poaching should be looked at differently
> If I was a CO I would never write a ticket to someone who shot a water rat.


The Feds have literally exterminated 10's of thousands of Cormorants in Michigan waters over the last 5 years, or so. They do some shooting on the Ausable, and in a few other noticeable places. But they have hit some less noticeable spots very hard. They cleaned out some islands that were major rookeries for the birds, and were out of sight of people who might be offended by seeing the slaughter. And they also did this in New York waters, and some other States. Studies quickly identified that their numbers had increased exponentially from the time when they were more balanced with the ecosystems, and they needed to be reduced. However, since the birds ARE federally protected, they had to reduce the numbers in accordance with the laws that govern those actions - which they did. 

I would not recommend that any citizen take measures into their own hands to shoot Cormorants, unless it is with the specific permission of the US Fisheries and Wildlife Service - or whatever entity oversees these things. I read a story about some guys in New York who visited a rookerie island, and shot a bunch of Cormorants. They were all prosecuted, and some could very well spend time in prison.

http://www.nytimes.com/1999/04/09/n...ring-cormorants-to-protect-sport-fishing.html


----------



## Robert Holmes

As far as I have been able to do the research on them they are not a native bird to the United States which would make them an invasive species. They have done considerable damage to our natural resources and their numbers need to be reduced. I would bet that the illegal killing of these birds is as great or greater than the legal kill. If the feds and/or the state would kill more of them then there would not be a need for an illegal harvest. We still see hundreds of them every time that we go fishing on the great lakes. The USFWS spends millions of dollars on lamprey control why not have an open season on cormorants.


----------



## Fishndude

Double Breasted Cormorants are native to North America, and have been in the Great Lakes region for a very long time. There is speculation that they may not have bred in the Great Lakes until a couple hundred years ago, but they have certainly migrated through the region for eons. Nobody is quite sure why their numbers increased exponentially, and rapidly, but by 2000 the numbers were out of balance with the ecosystem of the Great Lakes. 

Don't get me wrong, I think it would be great for population control to have an open season on those flying rats. It should be in the springtime, when hunters are anxious to hunt something, and the birds are migrating north to breed. And I have read of some States which have held public hunts for them. The thing is that these birds are migratory, like most ducks and geese. They fly interstate, and internationally on their migrations. So just opening a hunting season within a State could violate federal and international laws. I've seen Cormorants in Mexico (both sides of the country), Washington State, Florida, Jamaica, Bahamas, Alaska, and Aruba. When their numbers are in balance with the ecosystem, they are not a problem.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Robert Holmes said:


> As far as I have been able to do the research on them they are not a native bird to the United States which would make them an invasive species. They have done considerable damage to our natural resources and their numbers need to be reduced. I would bet that the illegal killing of these birds is as great or greater than the legal kill. If the feds and/or the state would kill more of them then there would not be a need for an illegal harvest. We still see hundreds of them every time that we go fishing on the great lakes. The USFWS spends millions of dollars on lamprey control why not have an open season on cormorants.


I think the season is open on those rats in this state!!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Atlantic Salmon were stocked in the Au Sable River for the 2nd year today! Fish looked a little on the small side to me but were very health. No cormorants in the area while salmon were heading down stream from Whirlpool.


----------



## monkman

Hopefully we see some of them fingerlings back in a few years as 20 pounders!!!


----------



## walle gator

Hopefully, this will spell good news for the fishery!


----------

